# Empty DVD R media 8.5GB



## gsmsikar (Dec 19, 2006)

can anyone tell me what is the lowest price of Empty DVD R 8.5GB media?

what is the price in loose packing and in box packing ?


----------



## harikatt (Dec 20, 2006)

it can be 20-50Rs,, but which company. do u have..

since and 4.7gb one is around 10-12Rs..


----------



## gauravakaasid (Dec 20, 2006)

but is it yet available in India?


----------



## vinyas (Dec 20, 2006)

*@gsmsikar: wrong place for the thread

@harikatt: not cheap as u think,Verbatim which is rated as Best dual Layer media sells around 180 with casing,sony 240

@gauravakaasid: Yup available,Not as Spindle only as Single casing*


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 20, 2006)

harikatt said:
			
		

> it can be 20-50Rs,, but which company. do u have..
> 
> since and 4.7gb one is around 10-12Rs..



he doesnt has it..he wants info....so this in WRONG SECTION...
and not so cheap...else everyone would had prefered these instead of 4.7gb variant  

P.S.==OOPS vinyas also did say same


----------



## gsmsikar (Dec 20, 2006)

vinyas said:
			
		

> *@gsmsikar: wrong place for the thread
> 
> @harikatt: not cheap as u think,Verbatim which is rated as Best dual Layer media sells around 180 with casing,sony 240
> 
> @gauravakaasid: Yup available,Not as Spindle only as Single casing*


@vinyas
that is what i wanted to know , as i was also asked rs190 for a 8.5gb dvdr media in the market , 
and i thought it could be near aroung rs 30 to 40 

thanks


----------



## harikatt (Dec 20, 2006)

dude..  DVD r  is for only onetime  writing data.. thats all   and DVD rw is the costly.. like 150 - 200Rs  .. so feel the difference and find it ..

DVDr  of 4.7 or 4.3 or 8gb type are less in cost.. and can be near or below Rs 50..


----------



## vikz (Dec 20, 2006)

Sony Dual layer DVD (8.5 Gb) media costs Rs. 400 per piece in Bangalore. It is available in very few outlets.


----------



## vinyas (Dec 20, 2006)

Check This:
*www.computerwarehousepricelist.com/productlist.asp?ctg=34

*cgi.ebay.in/Mitsubishi-Blank-8-5-G...QQihZ018QQcategoryZ101225QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

yup..  they cost a bomb


----------



## desertwind (Dec 20, 2006)

harikatt said:
			
		

> dude..  DVD r  is for only onetime  writing data.. thats all   and DVD rw is the costly.. like 150 - 200Rs  .. so feel the difference and find it ..
> 
> DVDr  of 4.7 or 4.3 or 8gb type are less in cost.. and can be near or below Rs 50..



8.5 GB DVD-R media costs much higher than it's 4.7 GB variant.

You'll get an unbranded ones for around 80-100. But branded one's costs like hell. It varies from 150-500 per piece.


----------



## vinyas (Dec 20, 2006)

@desertwind : where u gt those Unbranded ones ? .. any idea ? ben looking for cheap DVD- DL


----------



## desertwind (Dec 20, 2006)

@vinyas: I haven't bought it yet. But was told by a couple of vendors here at hyderabad.

Even this 100 Rs for unbranded is costly for me. I'll go for two branded 4.7 GB discs (unless its a 9gb dvd movie).


----------



## vinyas (Dec 20, 2006)

@desertwind... if possible get some info on this ... i would be interested

cheer mate


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Dec 20, 2006)

*www.computerwarehousepricelis...ist.asp?ctg=34
"Moserbear 25 DVD Media Spindel Pack
Price : Rs. 850/-"

THIS IS BULL*(
I got 

Moserbear 50 DVD Media Spindel Pack
Price : Rs. 1000/-

==========
major edit. sorry, forgot to add proper link


----------



## ambandla (Dec 20, 2006)

harikatt said:
			
		

> dude..  DVD r  is for only onetime  writing data.. thats all   and DVD rw is the costly.. like 150 - 200Rs  .. so feel the difference and find it ..
> 
> DVDr  of 4.7 or 4.3 or 8gb type are less in cost.. and can be near or below Rs 50..



Dude, DVD +/- R dual layer itself is priced above Rs. 100 for brands like moser baer, sony etc. There isn't a dual layer dvd that is priced below Rs.50, whether it is branded or non-branded.


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 20, 2006)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> "Moserbear 25 DVD Media Spindel Pack
> Price : Rs. 850/-"
> 
> THIS IS BULL*(
> ...



R u talking abt 8.5gb variant or 4.7 gb???

I do not understand Y this thread is here...


----------



## harikatt (Dec 20, 2006)

i think here people are little confused..,,,

the rewritable DVD whether dual layer8gb.. or 4.7gb one.. is very high. 

but single layered only writable DVD of 4.7 costs 12 or 15 Rs.. unbranded.. since i opted to buy dvd instead of 5-6Rs Cd,, so i know.. but when i asked for and 4.7Gb rewritable DVD then the cost was said to be 150Rs...

so i am talking that... dont be confused of and      DVDr     -----    DVDrw


----------



## vikz (Dec 20, 2006)

Single Layer DVD - 4.7 GB
DVD R - Rs. 15-20 (writable only once)
DVD RW - Rs. 100 (rewritable)

Dual Layer DVD - 8.5 GB
DVD R - Rs. 375 (writable only once)
DVD RW - ???? (rewritable) - haven't seen these anywhere


----------



## desertwind (Dec 20, 2006)

vikz said:
			
		

> Dual Layer DVD - 8.5 GB
> DVD R - Rs. 375 (writable only once)
> DVD RW - ???? (rewritable) - haven't seen these anywhere



You'll get a good quality one for 180-200. But I was offered an unbranded one for Rs. 100 per piece and Rs. 80 if I took 50. But i didn't go for it.

@harikatt: i'm not at all confused.


			
				vikz said:
			
		

> DVDr of 4.7 or 4.3 or 8gb type are less in cost.. and can be near or below Rs 50..



You won't 8gb dvd (writable once) for less than 50 Rs.


----------



## vikz (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info desertwind. Any idea what brand will be available for Rs.180-200?
The Rs. 375 I paid was for Sony


----------



## gsmsikar (Dec 21, 2006)

vikz said:
			
		

> Single Layer DVD - 4.7 GB
> DVD R - Rs. 15-20 (writable only once)
> DVD RW - Rs. 100 (rewritable)
> 
> ...


this is the correct scene in India , but with slight correction , i.e 
Dual Layer DVD - 8.5 GB
DVD R - Rs. 100 to 200 (cheapest) (writable only once)

as this month Digit give 8.5gb DL DVD with the magazine so i thought that 8.5gb dvd are also cheap now a days ..


----------



## vinyas (Dec 21, 2006)

@vikz .. DVDRW Moserbaer 2.4x  ... selling @ 80 With case

Really good When u want to back temp Files which r big in sizes ..which cannot be put in a peindrive


----------



## ambandla (Dec 21, 2006)

harikatt said:
			
		

> i think here people are little confused..,,,
> 
> the rewritable DVD whether dual layer8gb.. or 4.7gb one.. is very high.
> 
> ...



Harikatt, Noone here is confused. Your dealer is confusing you.

A Single layer DVD rewritable is not Rs.150, it's Rs.45 (sony/moser baer).

Dual layer DVD recordable is Rs.150 (sony/moserbaer)

Don't know how much DVD rewritable is.


----------



## harikatt (Dec 21, 2006)

no no.. i was going to say.. is

dvdr itself means once writable..

dvdrw is rewritable.. feel the difference.. thats all. for who dont know..

thanks. for your replies.. mates.


----------



## rajaryan_13 (Dec 21, 2006)

Dual Layer DVD - 8.5 GB
in Kokata 
Sony = Rs 350
Navtech = Rs 190


----------

